# Best Trail Cam for the Money?



## PoultryMan (Nov 7, 2016)

In the market for a dependable and affordable trail camera.

Can y'all recommend one?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 7, 2016)

WGI. I like the Blade 6. Have three that have been running 24/7 for going on two years with no problems and only one battery change, and I think I paid about $50 apiece for them.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 7, 2016)

I agree that the Wildgame Blade X6 is one of the best cameras ever for the money.

I have 23 of them in service and the first one cost me $89.99 each BUT afterwards I got some great deals at Academy Sports on several of them at $50 each and also a bunch of them at $60 each.  I actually gave away 4 of them to various friends that had never used a cameras before and they were also amazed at the results.  I know that one of those friends bought two more of them as a result after using them.   I now have 50 WildGame Cameras total and several of them are for spares down the road.

If I could find some more Blade X6 cameras on sale for $50-$60 again, I would buy all that I could for that price.  They have taken some great photos for me and I have been amazed at the performance. 

I also have 16 of the Razor X10 LIGHTSOUT, 10 MP cameras that the deer just love and will pose right in front of it a bunch.  I had one buck lick the camera lens  recently.   I don't know why BUT this type camera is a magnet for deer at several trail-cam locations for me.  The battery life on this camera has been around a year with the Duracell Quantum batteries too.  Cabelas had them on sale again recently for $77.88 too.  I wanted to buy some more at that price BUT I waited too long to make up my mind.  I had already bought five of them back in August while on sale at that price.  

I also have a some of the following Models in service 24/7/365 listed below:

Blade X7, Model t7i14C, 7 MP 
Model # W5ECA, 5 MP
MICRO RED 6 ENHANCED (OLD BUT STILL WORKS)
Model N6E, 6 MP  (Uses four size "C" batteries and has performed great for over 4 years now) 
NANO 22 LIGHTSOUT, Model P22B20, 22 MP
CRUSH 10 ILLUSION LIGHTSOUT, Model i10b20, 10 MP
CRUSH 10 ILLUSION, Model i10i20, 10 MP
VISION 8 LIGHTSOUT, Model v8b20, 8 MP
VISION 8 LIGHTSOUT, Model v8b7, 8 MP (solid color)

Overall, the Blade X6 has been the best performing camera for the money for me so far BUT I do love the Razor X10 next best because the deer love to get within 6-12 inches and seeming talk and laugh at the camera just like a kid would do just hamming it up.

Now one last thing, yes I ONLY have Wildgame cameras because they have worked excellent for me for the past 5 1/2- 6 years now and if I have any questions or problem etc, I call their technicians and they are happy to discuss the questions, problems, and make sure that I am satisfied with my purchases.  They have replaced a couple of cameras that were still under warranty without any questions too.  That is another reason that I like using their products as I talk with a LIVE person.  I keep VERY DETAILED records on every camera so that I know exactly what performance that I get out of each one.

PS:  I USE ONLY DURACELL BATTERIES AND USE THEIR  QUANTUM BATTERIES 95 PERCENT OF THE TIME AND SAM'S CLUB LOVES ME TOO AS I PURCHASE IN LARGE QUANTITY PACKAGES.

Her is a few examples as all of these were taken on WGI Blade X6 cameras.









And if you zoom in and look real close on the blackish colored tree below, you will see another Blade X6 camera on the tree facing you right above the coyote in this photo.  There are two cameras that face each other in this photo and actually there are four cameras very close that cover each other on this feeding site.











If you look at the time of this photo below, you will see that it is EXACTLY 7:58 AM on it and the photo above BUT THEY ARE ABOUT 13 MONTHS APART  !!!!!


----------



## sweatequity (Nov 7, 2016)

*bushnell*

I have had real good luck with Bushnell trail cams...


----------



## JSnake (Nov 8, 2016)

Another vote for the Blade x6. I also have a couple of the blade micros (I think that's what they're called? - you can frequently get them for $39.99) that have been good. All have been running for a at leasst a year, have given me no problems, and have provided great battery life.


----------



## BlackEagle (Nov 8, 2016)

Wild game innovations.


----------



## rosiesdad (Nov 10, 2016)

Got several Bushnells really like them....


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 10, 2016)

Just picked upt some Primos Proof Camera's from Dicks.  They're on clearance for $60 and have a $30 mail in rebate.  So, for $30, you're getting a camera.  Figured at that price, it was worth the risk.


----------



## Killdee (Nov 10, 2016)

Any of those blade cams black flash?


----------



## Kanook (Nov 10, 2016)

I just ordered these Primos https://www.natchezss.com/12mp-proof-cam-03-truth-w-sd-card-black-led-trap.html

Whatever you order, make sure it can be locked to prevent theft. You never know when you will want to hide it.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 10, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I agree that the Wildgame Blade X6 is one of the best cameras ever for the money.
> 
> I have 23 of them in service and the first one cost me $89.99 each BUT afterwards I got some great deals at Academy Sports on several of them at $50 each and also a bunch of them at $60 each.  I actually gave away 4 of them to various friends that had never used a cameras before and they were also amazed at the results.  I know that one of those friends bought two more of them as a result after using them.   I now have 50 WildGame Cameras total and several of them are for spares down the road.
> 
> ...



Good lord!  That's several of my mortgage payments!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 11, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Good lord!  That's several of my mortgage payments!




Flaustin1,  

I don't have too many vices to spend money on as I don't smoke and I haven't drank any alcohol in the past 4 years either....but I have to admit that I do cuss way too much these days thanks to the crazy world around us.     Actually, for several years now, I have enjoyed watching and keeping track of all of the deer on my property much more than shooting them.  I just try to keep some venison in the freezer if at all possible during this time.  I am constantly amazed at all of the various types of wildlife all over the woods and it is wonderful to view them in their own setting as such.

My yearly costs total up to average well over $3000 each year with most everything considered.  There is a lot of costs involved such as fuel, feed, cameras, memory cards, new boots and new camo accessories etc.  I quit hunting for over 6 years during the time that my late wife was ill and ultimately died and even then I waited another 3-4 years after that before starting back hunting.  After those 10 years, even though I always loved to deer hunt I realized that I had lost interest along the way for all of those years.   I just felt so empty during this period of time and I realized that I needed to continue living again and enjoy life.  I decided to start back hunting and it was then when I first started using trail cameras and I was amazed at all of the wildlife that I had on my property.   These cameras opened up a whole new world for me and I spent a lot of money on them BUT I have enjoyed the outdoors so much more now.  I try to check my cameras every weekend and upload all of those photos onto my computer.  I review every photo and delete as necessary over these years.  It really doesn't matter too much if I don't shoot a buck each year because I consider the costs involved just like paying the price for the best therapy in the world in that I just love to be in the woods just observing most of the time.  I sit in a deer stand lots of times without my rifle but with just binoculars and a .40 cal Glock hopefully for any coyotes.   I have learned so much about the "crazy habits and weird things" that deer and other animals actually do in the woods.  I realize that this type of therapy is good for my soul as I stay a lot more relaxed and my blood pressure is much lower in the process too.  

I also realize that this type behavior might not be good for everybody else but it has filled a void in my life of which I badly needed.


ps:  Yes, I am guilty again as I bought 5 more WGI RAZOR X10 cameras on sale yesterday.  I will pick them up at my local Cabelas here in Augusta in December when I return from Texas.


----------



## Killdee (Nov 24, 2016)

As I shop for the blade and the razor x10 I always read the reviews and seems like lots of folks have problems with both of these cameras. I wonder if some folks don't read the instructions or something causing issues, since you guys are all having good luck from the same cameras. Eagle eye since you have so many, have you had any duds out of the bunch. I was about to order a couple cams last night but the reviews on the way x10 was more negative than positive.???????


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 24, 2016)

Killdee said:


> As I shop for the blade and the razor x10 I always read the reviews and seems like lots of folks have problems with both of these cameras. I wonder if some folks don't read the instructions or something causing issues, since you guys are all having good luck from the same cameras. Eagle eye since you have so many, have you had any duds out of the bunch. I was about to order a couple cams last night but the reviews on the way x10 was more negative than positive.???????



I don't understand it either. I have bought six of the WGI cams so far, and never had a single problem with any of them, except for people stealing them. And most of that batch have been in the woods going on two years now running 24/7/365.

I think many people have no idea of how to set the settings on the camera, or how to set it up in the woods to get good pics, and blame the camera when they don't get good pics? I also think that a lot of people who badmouth WGI cams have never actually owned one, or if they did, it was years ago when there was legitimate trouble with some of them. Seems to me that troubles with trailcams are pretty consistent across brand lines nowadays. Every now and then you get a lemon, no matter what brand it is.


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2016)

Killdee said:


> Any of those blade cams black flash?



 Looks like the "Blackout" model is. Cabela's has them for about $70


----------



## Killdee (Nov 25, 2016)

Ok thanks, I will check that out.


----------



## marknga (Nov 25, 2016)

I like the Browning Strikeforce, have been good for me the last 2 years.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Sup to you but I prefer to buy American made like Reconyx.  This helps American workers feed their families and keep jobs here.

Yeah a little more expensive but it's worth every penny.  Read the reviews.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 27, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> Sup to you but I prefer to buy American made like Reconyx.  This helps American workers feed their families and keep jobs here.
> 
> Yeah a little more expensive but it's worth every penny.  Read the reviews.



Except this thread didn't ask about "what is the most expensive trail camera you can buy if you're rich." It is about the "best trail cam for the money." I can't afford to buy $600 trail cams, especially when I get a couple stolen every year, so I'll continue to buy WGIs on sale for $50 each. I'm glad you can afford the best, but that isn't most of us.


----------



## Permitchaser (Nov 27, 2016)

I ordered a WGI cloak HD from Walmart. I have had WGI units before that are still working. I bought a replacement plocy for $5 just in case


----------



## king george (Nov 28, 2016)

terra 6 wildgame!!!!!


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Nov 29, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Except this thread didn't ask about "what is the most expensive trail camera you can buy if you're rich." It is about the "best trail cam for the money." I can't afford to buy $600 trail cams, especially when I get a couple stolen every year, so I'll continue to buy WGIs on sale for $50 each. I'm glad you can afford the best, but that isn't most of us.



Hey Hillbilly.  Even though my statement wasn't directed at you as usual you decided to pounce.     Since you do not know me I figured I would enlighten you a bit.  I'm not rich by any means.  My wife works 40 hours a week just like I do and neither one of us make over $45k a year.  I'm not in a club or lease this year because frankly I couldn't afford it as we are remodeling an old house since we could not afford to a build new one here.  I bought 1 (one) Reconyx for $449.00 5 (five) years ago.  It still works great and it's the only 1 (one) I have.

You have purchased 6 camera's at $50- so your at roughly $400- after shipping, tax and batteries.  Numbers are close for sure.

The thread advised that he was in the market for a dependable and affordable trail cam.  It's up to the purchaser but I'd rather buy 1 good cam than 10 lesser expensive cams that get stolen each year and need to be replaced every other year for defects much less buy American.  Like one poster said read the reviews about WGI...  Yeah I get the math that it's cheaper to get a $50- cam stolen rather than a $450- cam stolen but I guess you have to be a little more crafty than the thieves.

Truth is as usual I was trying to give my humble opinion on what I would do if I were him and be helpful.  I was taught to buy the best you could afford and you'll have less issues than the next guy.  Some lessons I learned from my grandfather who's outdoor knowledge and adventures would rival and surpass most on here.

In some people's eyes I am rich as I have a few great friends and a great family but most of all a relationship with the good Lord.  

Next time please make sure you do not read into things too much before you answer.  You know what you get when you assume...


----------



## livetohunt (Nov 29, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> Hey Hillbilly.  Even though my statement wasn't directed at you as usual you decided to pounce.     Since you do not know me I figured I would enlighten you a bit.  I'm not rich by any means.  My wife works 40 hours a week just like I do and neither one of us make over $45k a year.  I'm not in a club or lease this year because frankly I couldn't afford it as we are remodeling an old house since we could not afford to a build new one here.  I bought 1 (one) Reconyx for $449.00 5 (five) years ago.  It still works great and it's the only 1 (one) I have.
> 
> You have purchased 6 camera's at $50- so your at roughly $400- after shipping, tax and batteries.  Numbers are close for sure.
> 
> ...



I'm with you. I think reconyx is the best camera for the money as the thread starter asked.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 29, 2016)

Is this the camera some of  you are recommending?

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/wil...mp-infrared-game-camera#repChildCatid=3653179


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Nov 29, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Is this the camera some of  you are recommending?
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/wil...mp-infrared-game-camera#repChildCatid=3653179




https://www.amazon.com/Wildgame-Innovations-Blade-Trail-Camera/dp/B0166OYSJM


----------



## Permitchaser (Nov 30, 2016)

Permitchaser said:


> I ordered a WGI cloak HD from Walmart. I have had WGI units before that are still working. I bought a replacement plocy for $5 just in case



Well I heard from Walmart today and they canceled my order because they could not ship it. I guess I'll go to Acadamey to see what they have​


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Jan 4, 2017)

Browning makes good cams that are affordable. Great customer service too


----------



## TripleD (Jan 5, 2017)

Have had good performance with three bushnells that I have on my property.  Very reliable with a decent trigger speed and no empty frames like some of the others I have.  There usually is at least some part of the deer in the frame (hopefully the horns!)


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Jan 18, 2017)

Browning Strike Force or Bushnell for me!


----------

